# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > .NET >  Phâng mềm quản lý bệnh viện C#

## tradaquanmobi

Các bạn tải mã nguồn về tại mục <a href="http://adf.ly/A1uP" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">download </a>và nhớ bấm vào SKIP AD mới tải dc về

----------


## TranElly

*Trả lời: Phâng mềm quản lý bệnh viện C#*

Pass giải nén là gì dậy pác down về giải nén không được

----------

